# A lovely abandoned statue



## vogelport

I was driving along one of the never-ending driveways leading to country houses that seem to be littered everywhere here in south west scotland. I do this everytime i see grand walls and gates, there is always something interesting to see!
Anyway, we came across this statue and its such a shame it is being neglected. What a lovely piece of art.

camera phone pics but you get the jist.


----------



## highcannons

thats well nice!


----------



## smiler

Now that’s a real shame,
You couldn’t bring it down to Cornwall and put it me garden for me could ya? Ah well never mind, it was a good post, Thanks.


----------



## Dirus_Strictus

vogelport said:


> Anyway, we came across this statue and its such a shame it is being neglected. What a lovely piece of art.



It is obviously not so neglected as you thought - Note the stainless steel bar that is supporting the horizontal fracture through the belly of the horse. This remedial action was obviously undertaken by a person with specialised knowledge.


----------



## vogelport

well spotted, i'd missed that and i saw it in the flesh! there's no telling how long ago that support was put there but at least its a positive sign that someone must have cared for it at least within the last decade.. You'd think someone would give it a blast with the pressure washer wouldnt you?


----------



## nelly

vogelport said:


> I was driving along one of the never-ending driveways leading to country houses that seem to be littered everywhere here in south west scotland. I do this everytime i see grand walls and gates, there is always something interesting to see!



I may have missed something here, you just drive up peoples driveways???

Lol, Quality!!!

I bet they love you


----------



## vogelport

Haha. exactly right mate lol. 
Though in fairness, most of these big places have more than one residence on the estate so nobody generally pays you much attention!


----------



## night crawler

Good thinking that, proably though it was a nother visitor. Shame it looks so forgotten.


----------



## scribble

That's a beautiful thing. Do you think It's been moved to that location from somewhere else in the grounds?


----------



## oldscrote

A glorious thing, indeed I wonder what myth or legend it represents.


----------



## vogelport

i'm not sure about whether it was moved from another place, i guess it could of been, it did look out of place, more suited to the gardens rather than next to the driveway.

@oldscrote - I also wonder what the statue represents or symbolises. I'd be interested to hear any theories? or guesses?


----------



## Foxylady

vogelport said:


> @oldscrote - I also wonder what the statue represents or symbolises. I'd be interested to hear any theories? or guesses?


At a guess, it looks to me like a biblical reference from Christ's time under Roman occupation in Judea. Not sure what of, though. Maybe a 'conversion to Christianity' kind of story? Great find. 

@Nelly, yeah I go up driveways to places like that too, except I walk as I don't drive.  One such explore yielded a 12th century manor house, a humungous Tudor gatehouse, a Georgian great house and Georgian stables. All lived in, but I used it on my website for local history. No-one took any notice at all...person with a camera, must be official!


----------

